# Jeff's "Gizmo"



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

WTF is it? It's some kind of product that was much talked about over on b15 that some member was making and selling and by most accounts it "improved performance." It was some kind of thing that went into the intake or some such crap. Problem is he was very coy about it when I messaged him about it and his answer was "do a search." Even his www was devoid of information. I have not heard of him or his allegecd miracle product mentioned here (banned?). I'm sure a few peeps here know exactly about what I am refering to. So what's the straight dope on it?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

holy crap, what's wrong with you? you went thru all that trouble beating around the bush...why didn't you just take his advice and do the SEARCH?! it's been talked about on every forum. everyone rants on doing searches because THEY WORK. you'll find all the info you want if you search.

sorry, bad mood tonight.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

lol....I think I found Jeff!! But still no answer....interesting.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

*SEARCH!!!!!*

I agree, first thing you should do is a search. You'll find more info on it then you'll know what to do with!

Actually, I just did a search on both nissanforums here, and b15setnra forums, and no dice! Hmm...very odd. I guess they cleaned out their archives or something. So yeah, if I remember right, pretty much what it does is it vents the pressure of your intake manifold. Damn...now I'm thinking I'm wrong about that. Anyways, I know it's got something to do with your intake, and it helps with throttle response primarily I believe. Hope this helps, I know it's not the best answer, but it's something!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

O.K. you obsessive search Nazis, nothing showed up.
Let me rephrase the question so as not irritate anybody:

"Does anyone have one of these things on their car and did it increase performance?"

TA.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, yes, I know we are search nazi's, but soon you'll understand why. And yes, Jeff's Gizmo is supposed to increase performance. You might want to post on b15sentra.net forums too, I think there are some guys on there who have it on their Sentras.
-Shane


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes I think I will ask them. I'll take any amount of HP that I can find.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I have it...but I dont remember exactly how it works...its supposed to lean out the fuel mix, and create more hp...I do remember feeling a little gain when i got it...but its no header.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

shane said:


> *Yes, yes, I know we are search nazi's, but soon you'll understand why. *


wouldn't it be easier to just IGNORE the thread and go on with your live?

jeff's gizmo is something user "corporaljeff" had imported from Japan. There are no proven gains, actually. But a lot of people have bought it.
Try doing this on b15sentra.net

in the off-topic sort the threads by the most replies and set it so it shows up from the begining. I think a thread about it would be right around the top.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/sea...d=115437&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *O.K. you obsessive search Nazis, nothing showed up.
> Let me rephrase the question so as not irritate anybody:
> 
> "Does anyone have one of these things on their car and did it increase performance?"
> ...



yes, and yes... Low end pull was very impressive and still is.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I have it and I love it.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow...that thing sounds like a crock of sh*t! Reminds me of JCWhitney products that promise great fuel mileage blah, blah, blah. I just don't see how it works unless it un corks crankcase pressure but then again that's what a PCV is for. Anybody have this thing dynoed?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

deliriou5 said:


> *I've FINALLY figured out how this thing works. I had my direction of airflow mixed up. The hose on the right side of the valve cover is filtered air coming IN from the intake. The air flows from there into the crankcase, and then out to the PCV valve... which is where the stock hose sends the air back to the intake MANIFOLD. Now if you put a breather filter on the PCV valve like RedGST suggested, the air exiting the PCV valve is pushed OUT through the filter (so it gets dirty on the inside) and the vaporized oil and fuel is vented to the atmosphere.. VERY BAD (it'll probably make your engine bay really dirty really quick, too). Jeff's gizmo, however, allows the gases exiting from the PCV valve to continue going back to the intake manifold. The air that is sucked from the gizmo's valve leads to the intake manifold.... and it kinda SUCKS the air exiting the PCV valve into its own slipstream... just like how drafting makes your car go faster because of the pressure drop in the fast-moving air right behind the car in front of you... simple Bernoulli's Principle stuff. And this is what helps it breathe more easily.
> 
> Here is a pic of the stock PCV airflow:
> 
> ...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I hope the last post help, if not I have others


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

what exactly is it supposed to do............???


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes I understand the airflow and all that jazz but *why* does it allegedly work. It makes absolutely no sense that it would. Somebody explain it please. And where is Jeff now??


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

deliriou5 said:


> *the whole point of PCV system is to relieve crankcase pressure. if you plug up the PCV system, your fuel efficiency will probably go down, emissions will go up, and you'll probably get a noticable drop in hp. all the moving stuff that goes on in the crankcase generates a lot of local high pressure, and giving the parts more room to breathe means less kinetic energy is wasted resisting that pressure, and more of it is passed on to the drivetrain.*


And as for Jeff dont know where he is. He vanished from the B15 boards. but this is what i remember....


CorporalJeff said:


> *I would like to sit here and type all day w/ ya, but unfortunately..I'm extremely busy w/ stuff now. Getting my car ready for the race season as well my KOS company and online store (which shall remain nameless till it's finalized). I'm in the process of distributing engines to DRT as well as ENDYN (no bullshit). I will keep you update once I get my shipment and I promise that I will spend more time on this w/ ya and prove ya it does WORK!
> ta-ta for now people..if you need me, just IM me @ LCPLCHAO.
> Jeff- *


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

it makes complete sense, but you have to acually get one to finally understand! If I recall correctly, the system requires some special lubrication, it's real sensetive to having anything chaffing against it, and only works properly in the right hands... If you have a girlfriend, you might want to try asking her, hopefully she can help with it, and if not, then youre probablly out of luck...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

mranlet said:


> *it makes complete sense, but you have to acually get one to finally understand! If I recall correctly, the system requires some special lubrication, it's real sensetive to having anything chaffing against it, and only works properly in the right hands... If you have a girlfriend, you might want to try asking her, hopefully she can help with it, and if not, then youre probablly out of luck... *


Is that related to the "gizmo"? Cuz it sounds like something else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

*sshhh...*

you sick minded little boy


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

andre said:


> *I have it...but I dont remember exactly how it works...its supposed to lean out the fuel mix, and create more hp...I do remember feeling a little gain when i got it...but its no header.  *


Why would you BUy something that leans out your fuel/air??? Do you WANT to do valve jobs?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> *Why would you BUy something that leans out your fuel/air??? Do you WANT to do valve jobs? *


what is sentra industries?


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Seva said:


> *what is sentra industries? *


Failed business venture that failed to get off the ground due to a lack of venture capital and an accepted product idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

You guys just didn't have your Gizmo in place 
That's the kind of thing that can really give you a _rise_ in business, and the market is HUGE!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Why would you *BUy* something that leans out your fuel/air??? Do you WANT to do valve jobs?


I didn't buy it.  I was considering taking it off, but a guy who works on cars told me its good....he didn't tell me why though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

probably am wrong but it sounds and looks similar to an ecotek valve which creates a small vortex into the throttle boddy thus breaking down the fuel molecules into finner:jump: molecules thus making fuel more combustable mine works great hope am not talkin too much crap


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

moozie said:


> *probably am wrong but it sounds and looks similar to an ecotek valve which creates a small vortex into the throttle boddy thus breaking down the fuel molecules into finner:jump: molecules thus making fuel more combustable mine works great hope am not talkin too much crap *


and what kind of power increase would this give? how would i make one?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It is exactly the same as the ecotek breather. I remember a person from ecotek came on B15sentra.net and spoke a little also...and I have read in European mags that the ecotek one works. The only difference between this one and the ectotek is that the ecotek comes with another part also....the guy said it was to reduce noise created by the breather.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

OKey well I have a question for all the people that ACTUALLY have the Gizmo like my self... What have you used to clean it? I used just soap and water and made sure to get all the water out of it. But i was courious if to should it be oiled? I don't know, just courios. PLus what to do about a replacement filter/spunge once this one gives out.?!?!??!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Good question. I haven't cleaned mine out yet. I'll look through the long threads to see if anyone knows how to clean it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I haven't cleaned it per say...just pull it out and shake off any obvious dirt....dont think it needs oiling...my sponge wasnt oiled when i got it. As for replacement sponge...I guess any fine sponge will do...its just filtering the air a little anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I've heard that some guys like to replace the sponges constantly and that gives them the best boost, and sometimes that gives them a variety of different curves (torque and HP, mind you)...
As for myself, I've had the same sponge for about a year and a half and couldn't be happier with the results.

Regardless of how often you change it, low-pressure, low-restriction, and medium-to-high-output are definately important qualities for your sponge. I disagree Andre--I find that high-quality sponges are essential to peak Gizmo performance. It is a fact, though, that these high-quality sponges are difficult to find... I've also heard some stuff about the Gizmo sponges being self-oiling; that they have the lubrication fibers imbedded within the tissue...

As long as the sponge is in good shape, my Gizmo stays spotless!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^
What are you talking about man?  
And why wasn't there ever a name for this thing? It seems like everywhere I go its called "the gizmo".


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

if you get it, you'd get it...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL....you crack me up...You always speak in riddles.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

It creates postive manifold pressure, when the throttle is closed!

I just cleaned ut with soap and water and let it dry.

I drive an auto, and the difference between shifts is what I notice the most!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2400785354&category=6764

What about this? i checked his feedback and alot of ppl say they found a difference when they put it on, but he was selling resistors in the beginning and now hes selling these because the resistors were just bull.

Please read the whole thing to understand.

Also the installation is very difficult, not easy like the resistor mod.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.trinituner.com/ecotek/index.htm
http://www.ecotekplc.com/

this is the ecotek one it looks alil better than the other "gizmo"
and has ne one found out more info on these things


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

JESUS! I can not belive that this subject is still going.. lol... DIE!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It can't die if you respond to it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^ very true. 

free post.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
$100+shipping is a little steep for a midget air filter.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Got mine for $35... and works mucho perfecto!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I was talking abuot the ekotec one above. 
Which is yours (and where did you get it?)

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i thought they had a distributor in the us


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

It's good to see that this thread has really taken off... The Gizmo can be hard to find, and it's good to know that there are so many people diligently pursuing it!

-MR


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO^^^


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Great! Now you ruined it... Some people's kids........ Jeezzz


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

ruined what? 

-MR


----------



## MOTORDOC (Oct 8, 2004)

*Crank case pressure, boost, etc.*

undefinedPedro, Adrian sent me over to the Gizmo thread to check it out! Interesting!? A few comments. Crank case pressured is a major problem on all engines but especially w/ engines on boost & high perf NA engines. The problem is two fold. First, on ALL engines, the venting systems can't cope with amount of heavy oil/air (aerosol) that must be moved @ high rpm & second is that if on boost, the boost gets past PCV valve into crank case & causes lots of problems - blowing oil & dipsticks, foulded plugs, smoking, etc. Working w/ 3000GT's, Z06 Vetts, drag bikes, Ferrari's, Nissan's, etc. ET Performance developed a Turbo Kit that uses a Patented valve that produces a crank case vacuum by venting the engine thru one vent, & a second vent that blocks boost (if present) from the crank case. The results are amazing! The "Fast & Furious" types running 600+ HP, 150mph/9.5sec MUST run the Turbo Kit for the above reasons. Even on a stocker, put your hand over the oil filler hole & the vacuum produced will suck the skin off your palm! The 3Si group gets a 20% discount & this fourm would get the same by posting your user name in the Special Instructions section of order form. They are also guaranteed to the original owner for as long as he/she lasts! The auto website is under construction so the above link is now being used to show the Turbo Kit. I suspect that all the information included on the web site site has spawned a lot of "valves" that try to do similar things but ET has tried them all before finally developing one that is bullet proof, works, & is Patented! The auto version for valve/cam covers & one that is built into a catch can w/ -12 AN fittings is being tested by NASCAR & SPRINT car engine builders as we speak. More info later.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

MOTORDOC said:


> undefined
> Pedro, Adrian sent me over to the Gizmo thread to check it out! Interesting!? A few comments. Crank case pressured is a major problem on all engines but especially w/ engines on boost & high perf NA engines. The problem is two fold. First, on ALL engines, the venting systems can't cope with amount of heavy oil/air (aerosol) that must be moved @ high rpm & second is that if on boost, the boost gets past PCV valve into crank case & causes lots of problems - blowing oil & dipsticks, foulded plugs, smoking, etc. Working w/ 3000GT's, Z06 Vetts, drag bikes, Ferrari's, Nissan's, etc. ET Performance developed a Turbo Kit that uses a Patented valve that produces a crank case vacuum by venting the engine thru one vent, & a second vent that blocks boost (if present) from the crank case. The results are amazing! The "Fast & Furious" types running 600+ HP, 150mph/9.5sec MUST run the Turbo Kit for the above reasons. Even on a stocker, put your hand over the oil filler hole & the vacuum produced will suck the skin off your palm! The 3Si group gets a 20% discount & this fourm would get the same by posting your user name in the Special Instructions section of order form. They are also guaranteed to the original owner for as long as he/she lasts! The auto website is under construction so the above link is now being used to show the Turbo Kit. I suspect that all the information included on the web site site has spawned a lot of "valves" that try to do similar things but ET has tried them all before finally developing one that is bullet proof, works, & is Patented! The auto version for valve/cam covers & one that is built into a catch can w/ -12 AN fittings is being tested by NASCAR & SPRINT car engine builders as we speak. More info later.


OLD THREAD!! NEW BUMP!! CLOSED!!


----------

